# Paper Crafting



## 1wannabefarmer (Nov 7, 2014)

Are there any paper crafters around? I was thinking of starting my own little crafting business - I did one show and sold some items, but it was in a super rural area. I was wondering if anyone had any particular experience in it? I use paper to make decorative items for mostly children. Here are some of the things I've made in the past.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Some very pretty things there. You might also consider covering photo albums, people still use them. I&#8217;ve been to many craft shows and not seen this type of work. This would be in your favor because you&#8217;d be new and fresh.


----------



## Coco (Jun 8, 2007)

keep your prices low for unframed and charge more for framed work, I think you would be a hit in our area, Anyone selling for under the $10 price point makes tons of sales and is being asked what sale they are setting up at next.

Good luck and I do think you have a very marketable craft there.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I have to tell you -my sister bought a picture - small - at the beach and it is sky, ocean and some houses - very tiny -on the beach. Framed - this is beautiful. I will try to get a picture on here of it - will see her friday. I paper craft and love it but only for making cards. I love the owls !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! s


----------



## ladygingechilla (Jan 25, 2015)

That whale! :heart:


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I got on a paper crafting kick a few years ago where I made Post-It note covers, boxes (made the boxes themselves and then covered with either paper or fabric), blank books (like a diary/journal), seed envelopes, etc.

Enjoyed it...might revisit it at some point.


----------

